# Need to order parts



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I need to order some small things from Keystone and was wondering how to do it. I need to get some new propane tank cover rubber hold downs, and couldn't find a anywhere on there website to do this. How do I go about ordering things from them? Thanks, Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Your dealer. Most manufacturers won't sell directly to you. You might call them to verify though. If you are still under warranty you can probably get the handles from your dealer.


----------

